# LF super red severum and Apistogramma bitaeniata



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey im looking for:

4-6 super red severum

and 

3-4 Apistogramma bitaeniata

thanks! pm me price and what you have thanks!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you mean these guys?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

yep those are the ones!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

charles from canadian aquatics has apisto bitaentiata right now


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, they are in Richmond with Patrick


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok i may have to find a way out there!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump still looking for super reds.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump....


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed's has a whole bunch s,m,and large.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez's super red is very good quality n looking for sure......dont miss those


----------

